

Babylon.js: Framework for building 3D games with HTML 5 and WebGL - NicoJuicy
http://www.babylonjs.com/

======
davrous
Hi! To avoid having too long loading time, we have the support for incremental
loading. But we definitely need to work on optimizing the size of our scene
format also.

~~~
NicoJuicy
You are one of the developers of BabylonJS? I saw an article based on babylon
because on Coding4Fun :)

[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/davrous/archive/2014/02/19/coding4fu...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/davrous/archive/2014/02/19/coding4fun-
tutorial-creating-a-3d-webgl-procedural-qrcode-maze-with-babylon-js.aspx)

I thought it was weird that i didn't found any links to babylonjs here :)

Seems like a great framework!

~~~
davrous
Yes, I am. :)

We have great things coming on babylon.js in the next days. It's mainly a
personal project we have as a small team with David Catuhe, Michel Rousseau
and Pierre Lagarde. We have great feedbacks so far!

------
deltakosh
We are sorry for the loading times, we have a lot of people on the site
(Running on my own computer)

------
phpnode
demos look quite nice but wow they take a long time to load, took about 5
minutes to download 50mb for a short scene, makes me wonder if download times
are going to be a limiting factor in webgl games.

~~~
bhouston
I think their website is getting hammered from Hacker News. I've seen it load
faster than what I saw today. :)

~~~
davrous
You're right. Looks like our server has difficulties to handle the load. I'm
going to work on hosting it elsewhere.

Once it's loaded, it should be faster to reload as we've implemented support
for offline via IndexedDB.

------
chazu
Looks very cool, this is going on the list of libraries to play with!

